# sliding glass top



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

Anyone have or made a sliding glass top for their tank? I would like to get rid of the hinged slass tops and use sliding ones......DC


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I haven't tried to make a sliding glass top, but here is some track that might help to do it: http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?filter=glass+door+track&submit.x=19&submit.y=11
I can see making a frame of this track with two pieces of glass trapped in the tracks, then laying it where the usual hinged top goes.


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

I made a sliding glass BOTTOM for my light box. It sits on top of the tank.


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks for the link, didn't know they made those....DC



hoppycalif said:


> I haven't tried to make a sliding glass top, but here is some track that might help to do it: http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?filter=glass+door+track&submit.x=19&submit.y=11
> I can see making a frame of this track with two pieces of glass trapped in the tracks, then laying it where the usual hinged top goes.


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

Do you have any pics?....DC



heidisue said:


> I made a sliding glass BOTTOM for my light box. It sits on top of the tank.


----------



## heidisue (May 3, 2006)

Here's the slot at the bottom where the plexi slides in through a track on either side . 









here's the hood with the top up. The lower slab is what's mounted into the wall; the little door supports the top when I need two hands in the tank or to work for a while. Sorry it's not rotated - I'm still getting the hang of posting pix.


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

That is nice. I have large canopies and need to figure out how to put sliding glass on top of the tank.....DC



heidisue said:


> Here's the slot at the bottom where the plexi slides in through a track on either side .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

I figured it out and it is completed and installed on the tank. Cost less than $10 including glass to make. It is posted with the rest of my DIY projects, here is the link:
http://www.fellowshipofthefish.com/f...forum.php?f=13


----------

